# SOMETHING THAT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE........ maybe



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

ok so i am going to try to breed the same male but with two thats right 2 different females. what do you think about this. they are already conditioned.
I will update this until the fry are selling size. in which i will sell........ maybe :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How do you plan do do this? The male needs to stay with the eggs for at least a few days until the fry are free swimming. After that the male must be re-conditioned before breeding again.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

You dont mean at the SAME TIME do you???


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

yes i do mean at the same time


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That won't happen. What will happen is the females will fight for dominance and one or both of them will end up getting badly injured or even killed. A male is not going to blow two bubblenests and keep them both up.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

I was thinking that I would pull one fe.ale out in the middle of her spawn and then putting the other in


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

... Why? What's the rush? Trying to do it could kill the females, could cause the male to ignore or eat the eggs, and it's just going to generally... mess things up, really. It wasn't meant to happen that way, so why try? Two-three weeks isn't that long of a wait, and it could mean the different between life and death for your bettas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't understand the point?

Breeding is about being responsible, not about seeing if you can do something that has "never been done before." If you are going to breed do it for the right reasons. Reasons to breed are:
-to develop a line based on color
-to develop a line based on color and good form
-to experiment at creating a unique color combination
-to continue an existing line based on color or form

If you feel that you need to risk the lives of your fish that is your perogative, but its not going to work. The male is not going to spawn again right away no matter what you do, if anything he will attack the other female and kill her.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

wow this is what we call a bad choice aka stupidity


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you have the proper set-up this can work, but as other have posted you will risk the lives/health of the breeders especially-if you are new to spawning and if you have the wrong type of set up.
You can risk the female if you pull her during spawn too, so I wouldn't do that
If you are a first time breeder trying to get as many fry as you can for re-sale....you may be disappointed with the results, so much more goes into this than just the breeding/spawning act and if you don't have the right set-up for proper fry rearing and feeding you can loose them as well as the breeders.
Do some more research on multi female spawns to understand the risks.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes you can place more than one female in a breeding tank. But the male would only spawn with one; the dominant female. If you take her away after she has laid eggs, the male is unlikely to spawn with another female until his eggs are free swimmers. So he is most likely to chase the other female away. And don't forget that the other female would eat the eggs and or fry, if the male doesn't destroy them first ...... so what's the point?


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i didn't really think of all this before i made the post. don't worry i am not going to try this after the things you guys have said. and i would not want to put any of my fish or my fry in any danger. for those who i have upset or disappointed in this thread i am truly sorry. I'm glad i posted it before i tried it. again thank you for your warnings and i am not going to try this.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad you are listening to the advice. It is safer for your fish to not try that. Maybe you should get another male or just wait and do the spawns one at a time. Try doing a lot more research before breeding please.  Good luck in the future.


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

I know what you guys may think but i did it once with my plakat male, i removed him as soon as the fry started falling and gave him food while he was in the breeding tank so i put him in another tank while his babies were being born and he started making another bubble nest so i put another female and they did it again.

So sorry its been done many times


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What you did is different from what the OP wanted to do. They wanted to remove the female during spawning and add a different female to the same tank.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Novice you dont have to be mean, why would you call'em stupid? even if it was indirect


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Calling other members names is against the forum rules.


----------

